# Chatzilla problem



## steamtrain (Sep 29, 2010)

every time i try to connect to furnet using chatzilla it wont let me and come up with the error message 

"error creating socket"

can someone pleas help


----------



## Aden (Sep 29, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> furnet


 
You should consider the possibility that Chatzilla has your best interests in mind


----------



## steamtrain (Sep 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> You should consider the possibility that Chatzilla has your best interests in mind


 
kind of came for help not comments like that


----------



## Aden (Sep 29, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> kind of came for help not comments like that



to be fair it was a really easy setup :V

I'm not really sure where you would go for furnet help. I mean, you could google your problem. Make sure your port is set to 6667 and that your router isn't blocking anything.


----------

